# Bowtech General cam timing



## Good Moses (Oct 17, 2008)

Easiest way to get comfortable with the timing on a General or Guardian is to either have someone bring the bow to full draw or crank it back using a vice. Then you can see the position of the backstops on the cams in relation to the string. If there is any gap between the string and the backstop, the timing will be slightly off. You want both backstops touching the string at full draw.


----------

